# I845/I845D oder gar I850



## DLDS (16. April 2002)

huhu

wo liegen die Unterschiede von dem I845 und dem I845D ?

ODer sollte ich direkt zu dem I850 + RIMM greifen ? oder ist der Preiss Unterschied immer noch so gross, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt ?

Danke, Dennis


----------



## nils11 (16. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, wie groß die preisunterschiede beim I850 sind, weiß ich nicht. allerdings habe ich gehört, dass er nicht viel besser sein soll, als z.b. I845 oder I845D. 

wo der unterschied zwischen I845 und I845D ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## momohk (18. April 2002)

Hi.

Also meines wissens ist der 845 für sdram der 845d für DDR-Ram.

Der 850 ist zwar teurer hat aber immer noch die beste Speicherperformance.

Dazwischen gibt es noch den 645 ( SIS ), der 333 DDR unterstützt.

Den halte ich für die beste lösung wenn man nicht auf den 850 gehen will. Von p4 mit Via-Board halte ich nicht besonnders viel, liegt aber auch daran, daß ich via nicht mag 

Gruessle

Momo


----------



## nils11 (18. April 2002)

*also...*

also bei dne ganzen pentium-boards blick ich eh nicht mehr durch. da gibt es soviele verschiedene...

mit amd ist das viel einfacher.


----------

